# Annual Boston Sit Down



## Wacco-cr (Feb 16, 2006)

NERF 2008!

Wish no more, true believers!! The New England Herf [NERF] is coming - NERF 2008!!
(yes, NERF 7 for the guys still counting)

The New England Wrecking Krewe is already hard at work and ooooooo, hoochie mamma - NERF 2008 is gonna be bigger, better, NERF-er than ever!!

Where at? Same as it ever was - Saturday, March 1, 2008, 12-5 PM, Churchill's Lounge in Boston. Not sure? Ask around. You don't wanna miss this. NERF 2008 means stoopid fun, great friends, top smokes, good booze, fun raffles, and gimme-that prizes.

So? Get yourself registered for NERF 2008 at [email protected]. Do it asap guys, cause for NERF 2008, seating ain't limited - Standing is Limited!! See you there!!


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Welcome, Wacco! Thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

You're on the calanedar. Thanks!

http://www.cigar-review.com/index.php?o ... &Itemid=45


----------



## Wacco-cr (Feb 16, 2006)

Well true believers, we’re almost there. One more week before NERF 2008 is unleashed. 
Man… I sure hope you registered, because the spectacular supporters of NERF 2008 are none other than: 

2 Guys Smoke Shop 
Alec Bradley Cigars 
Altadis USA
Ashton Cigars 
AtlanticCigar.com 
AVO Cigars
Camacho Cigars
CAO International 
Cigars International
Cuban Crafters
Drew Estate
Graycliff Cigar Company
Holt’s Cigar Company
Killer Beans
L'il Brown Smoke Shack
Mr. Bundles
Reyes Family Cigars
Tabacalera Perdomo and 
Xikar, Inc.

Hmm, sounds like we got ourselves a NERF, don’t it? Take my advice. Beat feet to this one. There ain’t nothing on your ‘to do’ list that’s better than doing NERF 2008!!


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

Hey Wacco. I may be in Tombstone the last days of March, early April.

Maybe we can smoke?

Please feel free to post pics of the event here.

Good luck with it. It sounds like it's going to be great.


----------

